# Clarification on IELTS multiple attempt



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi Senior Expats

I have a small query on IELTS for which unfortunately I could not locate any reliable resource that can clarify the doubt. I am sorry if this is a repeat question, please provide a link to the old thread in the case.

*My question is:* If I sit for IELTS twice and second attempt score is poorer than first attempt, can I still use the first score or will it annulled as I have taken the test again?

Thanks in advance
Regards


----------



## kashifbari (Apr 22, 2010)

mainak said:


> Hi Senior Expats
> 
> I have a small query on IELTS for which unfortunately I could not locate any reliable resource that can clarify the doubt. I am sorry if this is a repeat question, please provide a link to the old thread in the case.
> 
> ...


It is up to you which one you want to use ..Officially both the IELTS are valid for 2 years each. Hope it helps.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks. So I get it that both the scores are valid.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, all tests are valid. You can sent the TRF no that suits you best for EOI. DIBP has direct access to IELTS results, based on the number you provide. I do not think they check if you have other tests, older or newer.


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

Just to be double sure, I contacted DIBP also. And answer received in this thread is correct. Below snippet is directly from DIBP mail, quoting here if it helps any future applicant...


Dear Client,

Thank you for your correspondence.

Please note, you can use any of your IELTS as long as it still valid. IELTS are valid for a period of 36 months.

If you wish to reply to this message please use the reply form on our website and enter the reference number in the subject line of this email.

Yours sincerely,
Lea
Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

mainak said:


> Just to be double sure, I contacted DIBP also. And answer received in this thread is correct. Below snippet is directly from DIBP mail, quoting here if it helps any future applicant...
> 
> 
> Dear Client,
> ...


IELTS results are now valid for 3 years from the date you sit for ielts. Till last program year, it was valid only for 2 years but DIBP extended the validity to 3 years from this program year. What you mentioned is right.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

mainak said:


> Just to be double sure, I contacted DIBP also. And answer received in this thread is correct. Below snippet is directly from DIBP mail, quoting here if it helps any future applicant...
> 
> 
> Dear Client,
> ...



I had been searching for this. Thanks for sharing DIBP response.


----------



## eiXo (Sep 19, 2016)

Hello, I realize this thread is a bit old. But if I could get some help it would be much appreciated.

To meet the requirements for the Subclass 189 - Skilled Independent Visa I require an 8 of 9 on each score to get the 20 points. 

On the first take, I received:
Listening 9.0
Reading 8.5
Writing 7.0 (too low)
Speaking 9.0

On the second take, I received:
Listening 7.5 (fell below requirement)
Reading 9.0
Writing 8.0 (requirement met)
Speaking 8.5

The issue here is that while I am fully capable of scoring the best points as shown, the results required are not shown on a single sheet. When filling out the EOI, it only allows for one test reference number. Should I fill out with my highest scores and then provide my results when requested?

How does this work? Do they only take the full marks from one examination or do they allow the top scores from multiple results?

It has already been financially straining to take this exam twice and I would not like to take it again for a third time or request for an reassessment.

Thanks,





mainak said:


> Just to be double sure, I contacted DIBP also. And answer received in this thread is correct. Below snippet is directly from DIBP mail, quoting here if it helps any future applicant...
> 
> 
> Dear Client,
> ...


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

eiXo said:


> Hello, I realize this thread is a bit old. But if I could get some help it would be much appreciated.
> 
> To meet the requirements for the Subclass 189 - Skilled Independent Visa I require an 8 of 9 on each score to get the 20 points.
> 
> ...


Good that you asked... DON'T EVER combine marks from two separate exams - you can use any score but all 4 sections should come from same marksheet - you can't cherry pick....

Good luck with future attempts - I know guys who gave 5/6 times to attain target level


----------

